# Trenching for french drain pipe



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tgeb said:


> ...
> If your trench needs to have a minimum of 1/4" fall per foot in a level field perimeter....


+1 about paying attention to that. If you're anything more than just the ditch digger, for example you're helping out the local school for cost, or volunteering, or whatever, you might spend a moment seeing if anyone's figured out whether this 1' trench will be effective at draining the field. I've seen a few fields dug up 2 or 3 times before the drainage system worked right.


----------



## HardWorks (Aug 6, 2014)

Pitch is not needed, but 4" pipe I to small. We the water going to when it comes out of the pipe? From my records you should get 30' per man hour. Start to finish. That is layout, dig, grade to elevation, fabric, lay pipe, stone, backfill and compact. 

Three men two and a half days, I'd bid three days and add 10% for error factor. I would also talk to the school about going bigger non the pipe. 

Hope this helps,
Ryan


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If a few guys with a shovel and pick can do it in one day for Tree Fiddy, it should take you a few hour on the machine...:laughing:


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys are all crazy!! He said there is clay! 3 weeks min. That's just 2 dig the trench


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I think 2 days is not enough. Is the job rate pay it is school work.
Is there a spec book or plans, details. Do you need to do restoration, grass seed, straw, do you need to repair it again when the seed doesn't take. Using a small excavator how do plan on getting the spoils in the dump truck. Can you drive a dump truck on the field. Were are are you going to stage the stone, how are you to get the stone to the trenches. 
I can go on and on but there is a lot more to it than just dig a trench. 

You could be up around $10 per foot. The school will tell you don't worry it is simple but they will expect it to be done correctly, do your home work. 

I wouldn't touch it unless I have very specifics on what is expected .


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

Let's not forget, we were only asked how long would it take for YOU to dig a trench 12" wide by 12" deep by 1500' long for a 4" drain tile. Not to account for all the other variables or to plan the whole job out. Let's not get too crazy over a simple question.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

We do get a lot of these type questions on this site. It is the same with all the trades. From painting to excavation, it is simple. You must have a easy pricing method like pricing out some item at a retail store. 

The process is easy to, just slap some paint on the wall like I see I TV. Or digging a trench looks like easy work and fun.


----------

